# Making and Designing your own invites!*Pic added*



## Dream.A.Dream

Where to start?! 

:help:

Our colour theme is silver, white and blue. But I have too many ideas in my head and they're all getting muddled. 

Also, if you decide to print yourself how do you go about it? I'm thinking of doing tall invitations, with a coloured border, and the actual invitation wording on top. Just dunno how to go about it and make it look good!


----------



## Kimboowee

When I attempted to make my own I looked online at the designs that other people had done and used bits of them to make my own. Im not very crafty but gave it a good shot, they looked ok but I ended up getting them done professionaly!

Ooo and I also chose a design I could print myself. A decent printer is key! I found that hammered paper and the stuff with the lines didnt print out so good.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm thinking something like this 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/22062010156.jpg

Excuse the extra holes at the bottom, they're not a design feature! I'm tired and the hole punch got the better of me :blush: 

Then as far as I'm aware I can print directly onto the translucent heart paper. In total if I did that it would cost me around £40 excl. envelopes for 65 invites xx


----------



## babytots

Hi hun I'm making my own invites. I'll post pics tonight once they are done as I'm going to be using my mums printer to print them off this afternoon and then spend the rest of the night putting them together.

Hoping they come out ok. x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh thanks :) xx


----------



## Emskins

I am also planning on making mine, I have a rough idea but really need to pick one idea! I just ordered some samples from a company in the US, I can't wait for them to get here.We are doing a bird theme with pink, silver and black as our colours so I am planning on stamping my invites with birds...

I would like to get the STD's out next month so will need to get my skates on as I don't have much free time these days! plus we need a new printer and my OH will take ages deciding whch is the best one!

I am looking forward to seeing some ideas on here


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

What do people think of the one I did quickly last night? Do I take the silence about it to mean it's crap? :rofl: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

katy said:


> What do people think of the one I did quickly last night? Do I take the silence about it to mean it's crap? :rofl: xx

Nooo I like it! I love the hearts on the see throughish paper. Better than mine and I paid someone haha!


----------



## Emskins

sorry Katy-it looks awesome! I might use some vellum to print on aswell I always think that looks nice


----------



## booflebump

WH Smith stock a magazine that is dedicated to making your own stationery, maybe worth a look x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh might have a look for that magazine. I'd rather not spend a fortune on them as I don't know how much attention people really pay to them. I imagine most just look at the date and say...okay and then shove it in a drawer :shrug:


----------



## Princess_LV

Hi, 

I made the invites for my Mum's wedding last year, unfortunately the only photo I have is on my phone and I can't transfer it to the computer. Anyway, I also scrapbook, make cards etc... You CAN print straight on to the vellum, but my advice would be to leave it for quite a while for the ink to dry. I've ruined many a sheet by handling it too early! Oh, and if you are printing more than one sheet at a time, don't let them stack up on each other, as they smudge really easily. Hope this helps!


----------



## babytots

Hi hun I think the one you made is lovely!!! I won't be able to add my invites til tomorrow as my brother hasnt set up my mums printer yet so doing them tomorrow instead :hissy:x


----------



## Emskins

great vellum tip Princess


----------



## amylk87

I made mine too, i'll have to get some pics up! x


----------



## amylk87

I made mine too, i'll have to get some pics up! x


----------



## amylk87

Here's mine: 


This is the front...



This is the back, there is an insert with directions, and i put a pic of me as a child and my OH as a child on there :) I have an identical RSVP insert for the pocket too.


----------



## Vici

Hi hun, i made my own and loved doing it, saved me a fortune!! Here are mine....

https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/58795030fd9dfb7534caef74548c77fb90d5fefb9d5d8b87a9b49512a8e12c6d88a9dd26.jpg
https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/24757265096689266768550932a3e5ec1598d633444b3a96e42528695463ca9bc6b8fe72.jpg


----------



## firsttimer83

Vici said:


> Hi hun, i made my own and loved doing it, saved me a fortune!! Here are mine....
> 
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/58795030fd9dfb7534caef74548c77fb90d5fefb9d5d8b87a9b49512a8e12c6d88a9dd26.jpg
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/24757265096689266768550932a3e5ec1598d633444b3a96e42528695463ca9bc6b8fe72.jpg

Wow these are amazing! how'd you make them?


----------



## Vici

Ordered everything I needed from PDA card and craft, even got them to do the printing as it was cheaper than the price of an ink cartrifge!! Very easy to put them all together xx


----------



## lynne192

Vici said:


> Hi hun, i made my own and loved doing it, saved me a fortune!! Here are mine....
> 
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/58795030fd9dfb7534caef74548c77fb90d5fefb9d5d8b87a9b49512a8e12c6d88a9dd26.jpg
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/24757265096689266768550932a3e5ec1598d633444b3a96e42528695463ca9bc6b8fe72.jpg

hey these are brilliant would you mind me stealing you design pleaseeeeeee.... would be dead grateful x


----------



## Emskins

how come I can't see them :-(

Amy-yours look great, I like the idea of a pocket on the back, very clever


----------



## babytots

Still not been able to get mine printed off my mums computer refused to print them off in the size I wanted and then we couldn't resize them to be smaller :hissy: so going to attempt to do them again tomorrow as I have now saved them as a smaller size on my p.c so hopefully they will show up smaller on hers.

We did print one off though to see how the quality would be like and they look good considering its only bog standard ink and paper. Going to jazz them up with little diamantes and ribbon. x


----------



## amylk87

Emskins said:


> how come I can't see them :-(
> 
> Amy-yours look great, I like the idea of a pocket on the back, very clever

Aw thanks :) alot cheaper than ordering personalised ones, saved a fortune x


----------



## Vici

lynne192 said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun, i made my own and loved doing it, saved me a fortune!! Here are mine....
> 
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/58795030fd9dfb7534caef74548c77fb90d5fefb9d5d8b87a9b49512a8e12c6d88a9dd26.jpg
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/24757265096689266768550932a3e5ec1598d633444b3a96e42528695463ca9bc6b8fe72.jpg
> 
> hey these are brilliant would you mind me stealing you design pleaseeeeeee.... would be dead grateful xClick to expand...


Sorry Hun but they were designed using "illustrator" as my SiL 2B is a designer so you wouldn't be able to edit the file x


----------



## aly888

Vici said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun, i made my own and loved doing it, saved me a fortune!! Here are mine....
> 
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/58795030fd9dfb7534caef74548c77fb90d5fefb9d5d8b87a9b49512a8e12c6d88a9dd26.jpg
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/24757265096689266768550932a3e5ec1598d633444b3a96e42528695463ca9bc6b8fe72.jpg
> 
> hey these are brilliant would you mind me stealing you design pleaseeeeeee.... would be dead grateful xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Hun but they were designed using "illustrator" as my SiL 2B is a designer so you wouldn't be able to edit the file xClick to expand...

I cant see the pics either...but really really want to coz of everyone reactions to them :lol:


----------



## lynne192

Vici said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun, i made my own and loved doing it, saved me a fortune!! Here are mine....
> 
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/58795030fd9dfb7534caef74548c77fb90d5fefb9d5d8b87a9b49512a8e12c6d88a9dd26.jpg
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/24757265096689266768550932a3e5ec1598d633444b3a96e42528695463ca9bc6b8fe72.jpg
> 
> hey these are brilliant would you mind me stealing you design pleaseeeeeee.... would be dead grateful xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Hun but they were designed using "illustrator" as my SiL 2B is a designer so you wouldn't be able to edit the file xClick to expand...

i don't mean the same thing complete i just mean the idea of what you've done and make it myself lol


----------



## subaru555

Our theme was white, blue and silver:

Here's an example of our practice invites - the dates were changed and they were made much neater when i got pregnant!:
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Wedding%20related/DSC00127.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Wedding%20related/DSC00129.jpg


----------



## lynne192

oh very nice hun x


----------



## ragdoll

Elegant, very nice. Love the ribbon

Ours were not as elegant. But we loved them.
 



Attached Files:







104_0903.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









104_0904.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lynne192

i think they are lovely ragdoll :D


----------



## Emskins

wow, all these invites look great.

I amm still working on mine, they are in the very early stages still but maybe I will get a chance to show you a rough version soon. I need to concentrate on my STDs first!

I need to buy a printer that will allow me to print on post card sized paper so I have to do some research ASAP!


----------



## lynne192

i've been looking for save the Date designs.... how long before the wedding are you guys sending them out?


----------



## Emskins

I guess about a year in advance roughly for save the dates


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Is everyone sending save the dates? 

And Vici I can't see your pics :( xx


----------



## amylk87

I booked a church, bought save the date fridge magnets, then changed the venue and date of the wedding :dohh: so waste of money for me lol


----------



## lynne192

oh man lol thats kinda of thing that would happen to me lol... not sending save the date till nearer the time and only going to write the date :D


----------



## ragdoll

I didn't send save the date cards either and I also had to change the date due to the fact the reception venue wasn't available on the day we booked the church. So had to change it.
Luckily the church isn't hardly used for weddings so we had plenty of choice


----------



## Emskins

we now have a date! July 30th 2011!!

I will be working on save the dates over the next few weeks, i just bought a pack of plain postcards and will print the information onto them and use stamps to pretty them up I think.


----------



## amylk87

ragdoll said:


> I didn't send save the date cards either and I also had to change the date due to the fact the reception venue wasn't available on the day we booked the church. So had to change it.
> Luckily the church isn't hardly used for weddings so we had plenty of choice

Thats what happened to me, the reception venue was booked up on my original date so i changed the date and then decided i love the venue so much i'll have the ceremony there as well and cancelled the church!


----------



## Pinkgirl

I bought the magazine from WHSmiths ages ago...dont think i ever used it after paying £10 or somthing like that for it. Ours are being made by someone else.

If anyone wants it for £4 they are more then welcome. I wont be using it..i have the mag too.
x


----------



## Vici

lynne192 said:


> i don't mean the same thing complete i just mean the idea of what you've done and make it myself lol

Course :D 

nd here for those who couldn't see.....
https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/0040673277dbe41a5d7669b849b9e2ff2333653d34aa7b747949a82644f98094bbecc26a.jpg
https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/599812228f3b70c4b980d47ccf5a2c2b03f91a6faa78958ac7f1bca5f65852388e3ee112.jpg
https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/92487475fe7803754ce0389eaf094f93759c7e65a616fde8e157170bfc9f5a088173ac56.jpg


----------



## lynne192

lol thank you love the style of these invitations.


----------



## lynne192

hey hun do you have a picture of your acceptence card, other info card etc? what kind of things did you write?


----------



## Vici

I don't have one atm but i will take one later on x


----------



## lynne192

lol no worries hun just wondering, not sure what i want to write in them.


----------



## Emskins

amy-how did you do you pocket at the back? Did you cut extra long card and then fold the card over at the botton and glue the sides or did you glue a separate piece of card to the back to make the pocket..or did you buy them like that?

Just wondering as I like this idea more and more!


----------

